# AutoCAD 2000 block ref/block definition



## tomahawk3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm using AutoCAD 2000 and I can't figure out how to create a new block.
I need up update an existing title block and add to it, but I can't figure that out. So, now I have tried to create a new title block. But, when I try to insert the new titleblock into a file, I get an error message (2nd line below) stating 


Command: _insert
Block A-F A process dwg title block references itself

The above two lines are copied and pasted directly from the command prompt.

Can someone help me out with whichever option is easier to do (edit existing block and inserting it into files) or (create new title block and inserting into files)??


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

this error pops up when you are inserting a block with a block defined in it with the same name. the handiest is to open the file where you created the title block and type 'rename' at the command prompt. then click on the blocks (on left panel) and it will give you list of all the blocks (on the right panel). click on the block with the name that is the same name of the file and type in a new name for it and click on the 'rename' button then close. that will get rid of the error.

to modify a block in a drawing goto 'modify' on the menu bar. actually i can't remember the exact commands to follow on that menu, but it's something like 'modify in place' and then there is a submenu off of that! i'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you are finding it hard to rename the block, you can use the insert diagloue box (on the menu bar Insert>Block), but check the box 'explode' on the bottom left. only check this box for a block that is 'referencing itself'.

what's happening is that when you insert a drawing it becomes a block in the drawing you are working in. but the if drawing you just inserted as a block has a block in there with the same name then there is a conflict i.e. 2 blocks with the same name, but with different entities (lines, text etc) defined in each.

anyway, to modify a block in a drawing the handiest is to goto 

modify>in-place Xref and Block Edit>edit reference

then select the block you want to modify. a diaglogue opens showing you the block (or sub blocks) that you want to modify. select the one you want and then hit OK. you then need to select the objects in that block that you want to adjust (stupid, but that has changed in 2004). then the 'Refedit' toolbar should open. all other objects in the drawing become ghosted.

there are 4 buttons on that to Add/Remove existing objects, Discard changes (cancel the operation) or Save changes. anything that you create and/or modify while in the edit mode will be added to the block - if you save the changes.

hopefully that's not too long winded, but get back to us if you are not sure with any of this or you're still having problems


----------

